# Problems with my snack sticks!!!



## ron christenson (Feb 18, 2017)

I have been trying to make some elk snack sticks I am using 8# of elk and 2# of pork,after stuffing into 19mm casings and smokings they taste fine but the consistency isn't right .the meat isn't tight but is more like a hambuger patty,not solid like pepperoni .what do I need to add to correct this problem ? more fat?


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2017)

RC,It's hard to say w/out more info. What were the temps you smoked at and internal temp it was removed at? Was it pork fat or just pork meat etc. P.S. Welcome to the site!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome.  

Like CrazyMoon said, give a bit more info and we can help you figure it out.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

, A bit more info would be helpful, I make snack sticks as well, I do the mix ratio to 70 deer/moos/or elk / 30 pork butt / shoulder not trimming and no xtra fat. Otherwise I find it dry.  What coarseness are grinding it to?  I grind everything 3/8 plate and a really good mix to break down the meat a bit more and then stuff. We have in the past also fine ground 3/16 plate the pork. We smoke and bring IT to 152. Pull and cold bath them. Hang to dry and bloom then eat and wrap.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 19, 2017)

Another possibility is mixing time.  Not enough and the texture won't set, too long and it could start to fat out.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2017)

Was your elk meat frozen ? when using frozen meat and thawing to make sausage it is likely to bind less when making sausage. Have you ever used frozen ground meat to make a hamburger pattie and the meat wouldn't hold together as well as if you bought a fresh pack of hamburger. Think of it the same way. You will need to add a binder or add more fat to make it bind.

Did you use cure?

Boykjo


----------

